# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  signature labs stanotest

## tdoby

anyone ever seen this stuff?

----------


## k0nsl

You better edit out the name from the thread or ask a moderator to do it :/

----------


## Anabolios

:Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Merc..

Approved FDA pharmices are allowed to be posted on the board!!!!

----------


## Anabolios

:Frown:  :Frown:  Thought it was ugl..i had to open my big mouth

----------


## Merc..

> Thought it was ugl..i had to open my big mouth


 Your just looking out for the board!! I think your doing a great job!!!! It gets confusing sometimes about what is UGL and what is not.....

----------


## Merc..

Did you get this right from them?? It is a new compound they are making. It is 50 mg suspension 50 mg of winny.. I have not seen it yet in person.. Does it say exactly what compounds are in it?? I cant tell from the pic ( or does it just say stanotest??) I think they just started making it so not sure if there are fakes or not... The blue tops look like the winny I have got from them in the past. The lable is just diffrent from all there other products...

----------


## Merc..

Also does it say on the back or side of the bottle RX only for IM use only and have a temp it should be stored at and did it come in a box?? Should also say the medication was custom compounded for you by a registered pharmacist on orders from your physician ( also on the side or the back of the label) .. like I said though this is a new compound they are making so maybe they changed there labels. I have used there products for many years and everyone always has what I have listed above on the label..

----------


## k0nsl

Sorry for the false alarm. I did not think these looked like non-UGL....

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

they all look UGL to me!!! how can we know which are UGL & which are approved?

----------


## tdoby

> Also does it say on the back or side of the bottle RX only for IM use only and have a temp it should be stored at and did it come in a box?? Should also say the medication was custom compounded for you by a registered pharmacist on orders from your physician ( also on the side or the back of the label) .. like I said though this is a new compound they are making so maybe they changed there labels. I have used there products for many years and everyone always has what I have listed above on the label..


basically what u see in the pic is what you see on the bottle nothing else on there. I didint get it directly so i dont know if i came in a box or not. Also im taking this eod and i heard i should be doing ed what do you think?

----------


## Merc..

> they all look UGL to me!!! how can we know which are UGL & which are approved?


You can google it to see if it is a UGL or legit pharm!!

----------


## Merc..

> basically what u see in the pic is what you see on the bottle nothing else on there. I didint get it directly so i dont know if i came in a box or not. Also im taking this eod and i heard i should be doing ed what do you think?


Most use suspention 2x per day. Some also use winny 2 x per day they both have very short active lifes... I have seen people get good results using suspention once per day and winny once per day... Please check out the steriod profiles on these compounds in our profile fourm.. I would not use it EOD go with once ED...

Here are the profiles for ya..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199794

and

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199833

----------


## k0nsl

> You can google it to see if it is a UGL or legit pharm!!


I tried Googling this:

http://www.google.de/search?q=signature+labs+stanotest

But it came up absolutely empty. I then tried only "signature labs" but nothing of substance came up during that search  :Hmmmm: 

Not that I doubt you.

----------


## Merc..

> I tried Googling this:
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?q=signature+labs+stanotest
> 
> But it came up absolutely empty. I then tried only "signature labs" but nothing of substance came up during that search 
> 
> Not that I doubt you.


I just goolged signature pharmacy .. .... This was what came up on the first search result.. ..It is signature pharmacy not labs 

http://www.signaturepharmacy.com/

----------


## k0nsl

Thank you mercedesdd for making it clear.

----------


## Smart-tony

That looks like a UG lab.

----------


## dior

any one knows about syrus labs?

----------

